# brauche hilfe :( | Pc startet beim booten immer wieder neu



## Mafia37 (30. Mai 2009)

Hi,
Ich habe gestern meinen Neuen Kühler an meiner rechten Seite des Computers angebaut dadurch ist leider ein Kabel an die Festplatte gekommen und wie der liebe Gott das wollte kam es zum einem Kurzschluss. Habe den Pc sofort ausgemacht und neugestartet aber jetzt beim hochfahren startet der Pc nach dem Xp lade Bild wieder neu. Die Tastatur funktioniert jetzt auch nichtmehr dadurch kann ich auch nicht ins Bios gehen.


----------



## Lexx (30. Mai 2009)

Ersatzteile bereit gelegt.. ?
Und viel viel Zeit einberaumt.. ?
Die Schlachtbank schon für ein mögliches Sparschweinschlachten gereinigt.. ?

Ist halt immer wieder ein Risiko an einem "heissen" (spruch unter Strom) Rechner mit Kabel und Stecker herumzuhantieren..


----------



## Born2kill03 (30. Mai 2009)

mhhh irgendwie verstehe ich den 2 post von dir nicht xD
.. versuch mal zu jumpen


----------



## Mafia37 (30. Mai 2009)

Also ich hatte den strom kabel raus gemacht also ich den kühler eingebaut hatte und dann habe ich erst den strom kabel dran gemacht und angeschaltet und dann ist er einfach aus gegangen


----------



## fpsJunkie (30. Mai 2009)

ist das stromkabel an die festplatte gekommen oder wo genau gabs einen kurzen?


----------



## Lexx (31. Mai 2009)

na wenn kein Strom fliesst, wie solls da einen "Kurzen" geben.. ?


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (10. Juni 2009)

Es fließt ja Strom, er beschrieb ja, mit seinen Worten, dass er wärend der Rechner lief, den Kühler einbaute, was natürlich nie gemacht werden sollte, wenn man etwas einbaut, den Rechner ausgeschaltet lassen und von der Stromquelle (Steckdose) entfernen, oder einfach das Anschlusskabel aus dem Netzteil ziehen.

Kurz gesagt: Das ist für dich natürlich schlecht, aber du bist selbst Schuld, da wo Strom fließt, sollte man auch besser garnicht erst rumbasteln! 

Da fällt mir was aus der Vergangenheit ein: War beim Praktikum bei Mitsubishi (Dannach war es Renesass), ein anderer Praktikant frickelte an einem Rechner rum, genauer am Netzteil, was er geöffnet hatte, hat es am Strom stecken lassen, fuchtelte auf der Platine rum und es gab nur noch einen Knall und ein blaues grelles Licht (Kondensator auf der Platine geplatzt).

Also NIEMALS da fuchteln, wo Strom fließt, könnte gefährlich werden  (Er hatte Glück gehabt, dass er auf einer Gummimatte stand, als er daran arbeitete)

Mfg. HardstylePhoenix

p.S. falls du noch Garantie hattest, ist diese somit auch hinüber, weils auf eigenes verschulden zurückfällt, dumm gelaufen, aber passiert ist passiert.


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

rofl mussn geiles bild gewesen sein,

naja is halt ne lehrstunde für dich ich selbst habn mainboard noch nie getötet aber schon die ein oder andre festplatte seltsam das alle samsung platten waren.


----------

